# Pitbull Growler Video quick review



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rode the Brute for the first significant time yesterday since putting on the Pitbull Growlers. I rode about 20 miles overall with about 5-6 being on fairly technical wooded trails. We had been getting the remnents of the tropical storm, so it was fairly wet. So far, I love them!! Did a little walk around commentary during my ride...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad you like them. Many of the utv guys run those tires around here and they claim to be the best tire for rocky terrain. Good looking brute


----------

